# A better ketchup bottle



## Deckhand (May 23, 2012)

A better ketchup bottle.
http://www.fastcoexist.com/1679878/mits-freaky-non-stick-coating-keeps-ketchup-flowing


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 23, 2012)

Why the stuff doesn't just come in jars, I do not know.


----------



## shankster (May 23, 2012)

Plastic squeeze bottle=problem solved...


----------



## Crothcipt (May 23, 2012)

they are talking about the squeeze bottles, and the last drop out of the bottom.


----------



## bikehunter (May 23, 2012)

Thanks to the goddesses. It's about bloody time!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## mr drinky (May 23, 2012)

shankster said:


> Plastic squeeze bottle=problem solved...



I agree with this. I love those bottles that Japanese mayo comes in. 

With that said, I am not so sure this is a good idea at all. Having a lubricant coated bottle doesn't sound that appealing. Also, just wait until the kids start using these. 6-year-olds around the country are going to be emptying ketchup bottles by the dozens onto their plates. 

k.

Edit: Ok, I see they use plastic bottles lower down in the article. At least they have a controllable spout. Btw, I read somewhere several years back about patents in the US and they said that food product packaging accounts for the largest number of US patents. Other countries had the most for manufacturing, technology etc, but our strong point was figuring out how to deliver food into our face more effectively.


----------



## bikehunter (May 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> With that said, I am not so sure this is a good idea at all. Having a lubricant coated bottle doesn't sound that appealing. Also, just wait until the kids start using these. 6-year-olds around the country are going to be emptying ketchup bottles by the dozens onto their plates.
> 
> k.
> 
> .



After praising these bottles, my second thought was a kid covering his sister with ketchup. But...kids have to be trained.


----------



## Vertigo (May 23, 2012)

Another alternative: don't eat ******* ketchup!!


----------



## tkern (May 23, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002673RWS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## GlassEye (May 23, 2012)

Vertigo said:


> Another alternative: don't eat ******* ketchup!!



+1


----------



## Andrew H (May 23, 2012)

Good to see our best and brightest are working on important things.


----------



## ecchef (May 23, 2012)

mr drinky said:


> I agree with this. I love those bottles that Japanese mayo comes in.



They suck when they start to get empty and won't stand upright.


----------



## ajhuff (May 24, 2012)

Would make a great knife coating. Would settle the what knife aspect prevents food from sticking once and for all.

-AJ


----------



## jm2hill (May 24, 2012)

Looks pretty cool when the ketchup and mayo slide out. Like they are fully liquid.


----------



## 99Limited (May 24, 2012)

I think they should work on more important projects than how to keep people from wasting the last tablespoon or two of mayo or ketchup. Maybe that technology could be used on oil pipe lines to help keep the oil flowing without building up on the walls and requiring periodic cleaning.


----------



## GlassEye (May 24, 2012)

99Limited said:


> I think they should work on more important projects than how to keep people from wasting the last tablespoon or two of mayo or ketchup. Maybe that technology could be used on oil pipe lines to help keep the oil flowing without building up on the walls and requiring periodic cleaning.



Or fat peoples' arteries for the same reason.


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 24, 2012)

This concerns me, Does the coating break down when it sits on the shelf for long periods? "Non-toxic" doesn't particularly encourage me. Plastic Breaks down and when our bodies consume these chemicals that have been released into our food, it messes with hormones that tell our bodies whether or not to retain fat. 

+1 on more important applications.

That being said, It's kindah neat.


----------



## mr drinky (May 24, 2012)

ecchef said:


> They suck when they start to get empty and won't stand upright.



That is true, but those Japanese mayo containers get so flat that they fit anywhere in the fridge door. 

k.


----------



## bikehunter (May 24, 2012)

GlassEye said:


> Or fat peoples' arteries for the same reason.



I know numerous skinny people on special diets for clogged arteries. This entire fat,cholesterol, artery thing needs to be carefully reexamined.


----------



## GLE1952 (May 25, 2012)

Hienz controls approx. 50% of the ketchup market. They sell 650,000,000 bottles per year. 1oz per bottle equals 20,312.5 tons per year for Hienz alone just for ketchup..
Hienz probably care how much of an already puchased product gets thrown away, in fact it works in their favor.
The selling point would no more slapping the bottle, sticking a knife up it, not having it splatter out on someones clothes, etc.

Glen


----------



## bieniek (May 25, 2012)

extremely interesting. 

What do you do with all that used plastic bottles up there?


----------



## 99Limited (May 25, 2012)

bieniek said:


> extremely interesting.
> 
> What do you do with all that used plastic bottles up there?



Well, in New Jersey we have mandatory recycling laws. Twice a month pickup makes it pretty easy. Plus each township has a local recycling center open six days a week.


----------



## bieniek (May 25, 2012)

wikipedia said:


> The quantity of post-consumer plastics recycled has increased every year since at least 1990, but rates lag far behind those of other items, such as newspaper (about 80%) and corrugated fiberboard (about 70%).[25] Overall U.S. post-consumer plastic waste for 2008 was estimated at 33.6 million tons; 2.2 million tons (6.5%) were recycled and 2.6 million tons (7.7%) were burned for energy; 28.9 million tons, or 85.5%, were discarded in landfills



650,000,000 bottles, Hienz only


----------



## Crothcipt (May 25, 2012)

There is quite a few places that don't have any recycling programs, but that is changing slowly. Most usually end up in land fills.


----------

